# Amusing culinary words and phrases



## JustJoel (Dec 19, 2017)

Are there any culinary words that you find amusing, enchanting, or just fun to let roll off your tongue?

Since I’ve been learning to bake, my favorite is “bigas and poolishes.” It sounds like a couple of folk dances, and whenever I say it, I giggle a little.

Another favorite is “bibimbap.” I know it’s Korean, but the word feels like a samba on my tongue!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2017)

Atomic Buffalo Turd

Btw, I thought of a new variation: using the meat pulled from a Buffalo wing and blue cheese inside of the jalapeno instead of a smokie and cream cheese.

Seems more appropriate.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 20, 2017)

Spatchcocking a chicken.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 27, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Spatchcocking a chicken.


I have to avoid that phrase in my house. I just use “butterfly.” I’ll leave the “why” to your imagination, lol.


----------

